# Salvinia minima, Amano shrimp



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

CowBoYReX said:


> Very nice


Thanks! Pretty neat to see up close the texture of the salvinia. I wish I could get even closer! I think I'd need an extender and an APS-C sensor though.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

bereninga said:


> Thanks! Pretty neat to see up close the texture of the salvinia. I wish I could get even closer! I think I'd need an extender and an APS-C sensor though.


Lol you're talking Martian to me, but the up close pics are pretty sweet


----------



## minka (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow! I didn't know that's what's Salvinia looked like up close! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, those pics look awesome!!!

are you going to get an extender then ?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, those pics look awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to get an extender then ?




Thanks! Hm I'm going to check out prices right now. Hahah I've never used one before. But I think I can get in way closer with one.


----------

